# A little snake hunting this evening



## jackrat (Jul 19, 2010)

Drove a few backroads this evening,found a couple of nice snakes.Took a few pics before letting them go on their way.

First was a 34" canebrake rattler







Then an 18" copperhead.


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 19, 2010)

You're crazy! Aren't both those snakes poisonous? Cool pictures of some dangerous snakes.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 19, 2010)

nice! i LOVE copperheads. one of the most gorgeous snakes, in my opinion.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!

Snakes are so overly feared, they really aren't out to get everyone


----------



## jackrat (Jul 19, 2010)

These were a couple of really nice specimens.Not that big,but very healthy and well fed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not a fan of snakes, however, for some unknown reason, the show on cable, "Snake Hunters," where they try to find the pythons in Florida, has really captured my attention. Don't know why I like it, but I do.


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2010)

Really beautiful snakes, I find that snakes are really fascinating. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 20, 2010)

beautiful pics. the copperhead is gorgeous.


----------



## chadk (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, those are VENOMOUS (the right word to use instead of 'poisonous').

I'm a huge fan of copperheads. So pretty. Came accross a few in Texas.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, those snakes are both very attractive and healthy looking, and they also appear to be preparing to strike. I hope you were wearing thick pants and standing out of reach.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Yes, those snakes are both very attractive and healthy looking, and they also appear to be preparing to strike. I hope you were wearing thick pants and standing out of reach.



Shorts and flip-flops Steph.But we handle em all the time in church.LOL Just kidding.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 20, 2010)

very nice pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Jul 20, 2010)

I think snakes are so beautiful. I get sick when I see someone walking in Manhattan with a great looking handbag that should be slithering on the ground. Very sad I think.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 20, 2010)

They are beautiful and great pics. I would have done the same too. I cant resist getting a picture of something that catches my eyes, even if they might be venomous, lol. Ive been seeing a lot of black racers around my house lately, but sadly I didn't have my camera.

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the rattlers, but the copperheads colors are so pretty. 
Great shots!


----------

